# Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it????



## volksrabbits-r-us (Nov 22, 2001)

Has anyone been brave enough to try this? I am very interested in making it work, but you need a hall sensor and a distributor to make this work i suppose. I heard of someone wiring up factory coil packs to this once upon a time.....anyone have any ideas? thanks


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (volksrabbits-r-us)*

i'm getting ready to do the same on an AWW. if you want direct fire coil on plug like the stock coil, you'll need 2 triggers. all the 1.8t's have a 60-2 trigger wheel and a VR sensor on the crank, that will be your primary trigger. you also have a camshaft trigger wheel with a hall sender, but i'm not sure if the cam wheel on the AEB's is supported by the MSnS-E code. if you are willing to ditch the factory coilpacks, you can run wasted spark instead and will only need the primary trigger(VR sensor on the crank).
all of the above will currently only work on MS1 boards running MSnS-E b/c you need to run at least 2 VB921's(2 for wasted spark, 4 for direct fire), and MS2 can currently only support running one of these.
you may find yourself with a challenge with idle control though. MS1 can only handle PWM type idle valves, whereas your AEB throttle body has a stepper motor type idle control. MS2 could control your stepper motor, but can't yet handle the ignition(at least not until the router boards come out). you'll need to either find a way to route in a pwm valve and leave your stepper disconnected, or consider running custom intake manifold or a throttle body adaptor and a mustang throttle body(the ford iac valves on these work well with megasquirt and you'll get the benefit of a bigger throttle body at the same time).


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (r_wiggum01)*

My only correction is that MS1 with the extra Code can run a PWM or Stepper for idle (at least with the V3 board for sure). I know becuase when I built my MS I- V3 I added both circuits, but jumpered it for PWM and added the TIP120.
Not sure if anyone is using it to drive the OBDII DBC throttle bodies though. I had posted questions rearding it in a few places becuase I had planned on using the ABA OBDII, but no one seemed to offer any help and I did not continuously pursue it. I decided to use the ABA OBDI TB and the ISV off of my Corrado since it looks like the bugs have been worked out of the BOSCH PWM idle code.
Shawn


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (sdezego)*

no, i'm correct. the V3 HARDWARE is stepper motor compatible, b/c MS1 and 2 share the same hardware, the difference being the chip. the MS1 FIRMWARE however is NOT stepper motor compatible at the moment, however there is a rather long thread going on working on fixing this using some additional parts to convert a PWM signal to a stepper signal.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (r_wiggum01)*

Good to know, I didn't realize that.


----------



## mmihm06 (Aug 11, 2006)

I realize I'm bring a dead thread back to life, but I think it would an appropriate place to ask my questions. 
I'm entertaining the idea of swapping a 1.8t into my mk3 jetta (played, I know). I read the SDS manual, and like the simplicity of the hall sensor/crank magnet/gm coil pack set up. Is there a way to do this with the 1.8t, yet use the ms II ems? I really have no desire to use the factory cop setup.


----------



## bens_cab (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (mmihm06)*

hi all just completed this conversion into a mk1 golf gti cab 
im using msns-extra you dont need a dizzy what you have is a vr sensor on the front of the block this sends a tach signal to the ecu which then sends a sgnal to a coilpack firing the cylinders
at the moment i running a ford coilpack as the cop setup doesnt work great with megasquirt but it can be done you just need to be patient
my car fired up straight away using the ford coilpack in a wasted spark setup


----------



## mmihm06 (Aug 11, 2006)

I found some more basic info on the MS site, and helped me out alot. 
bens_cab- I assume you used the missing tooth wheel set up to trigger your vr sensor?


----------



## bens_cab (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (mmihm06)*

yep 60-2 missing tooth on the crank standard item sending signal via vr sensor to the megasquirt with a trigger angle of 58deg
then in the wheel decoder i have 
A- 5
A-Return 14
B- 35
B-Return 44
im currently looking for some ignition maps from other ecus to sort out the spark table can anyone help with this


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (bens_cab)*

haha why not just run a chip from revo or something? ms is pretty rudementary compared to the oem setup in the 1.8t's
my 2c


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (mxman)*

500 bucks per chip or <500 bucks once with infinate tuning ability http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_haha why not just run a chip from revo or something? ms is pretty rudementary compared to the oem setup in the 1.8t's
my 2c

You need to educate yourself.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

I just built a system for a 1.8T guy. It runs the factory crank sensor. It will be uing a coilpack as opposed to the stock 1.8T COP's though (They suck anyway).


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_haha why not just run a chip from revo or something? ms is pretty rudementary compared to the oem setup in the 1.8t's
my 2c

wow.
cheap doesnt = rudementary.


----------



## zildjianguy (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Sorry to barge in, but with the 1.8t running the EDIS system. What spark wires are you using?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (zildjianguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zildjianguy* »_Sorry to barge in, but with the 1.8t running the EDIS system. What spark wires are you using? 

Why run a system that need a 36-1 wheel (EDIS), when the 1.8T already has a 60-2 wheel built in?


----------



## PrezeS-E36 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (zildjianguy)*

I was talking to Patron about running wasted spark and he mention 16V plug wires, what would be the best coil pack to use with this setup ? I rather pick up that locally then order from U.S.


----------



## mmihm06 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (PrezeS-E36)*

I think any Ford EDIS 4-banger coil pack will work. I can't remember what models exactly. Just look around the MS forums, I'm pretty sure thats where I saw it


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (mmihm06)*

i know they come on certain year escorts, not sure what else. there's also some peugeot coil packs that will work, and will probably be easier to source for you in euroland.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (r_wiggum01)*

There is indeed a peugeot coil pack that has the corrwect connectors for the factory 16V wires. The model I am unsure of, but that may give you a head start at least!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

On the MSEFI forum people were grinding the humps off the EDIS coil and fitting the 16v wires to the modified escort coil packs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (PrezeS-E36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrezeS-E36* »_I was talking to Patron about running wasted spark and he mention 16V plug wires, what would be the best coil pack to use with this setup ? I rather pick up that locally then order from U.S.

Eurospeed.ca has 'em. h2sport can get 'em for ya (they just don't do much 16v work any more, so they don't keep that stuff around)


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (r_wiggum01)*

I know this is replying to an old post, but....

_Quote, originally posted by *r_wiggum01* »_no, i'm correct. the V3 HARDWARE is stepper motor compatible, b/c MS1 and 2 share the same hardware, the difference being the chip. 

the 2.2 board can be made compatable with one transistor change, and the MSII proc.


_Quote »_ the MS1 FIRMWARE however is NOT stepper motor compatible at the moment, however there is a rather long thread going on working on fixing this using some additional parts to convert a PWM signal to a stepper signal.

I don't know why people wouldn't just spend the $100cdn to get the MSII proc. It's got so many native advantages over the MS1 proc.


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (Sundie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sundie* »_
I don't know why people wouldn't just spend the $100cdn to get the MSII proc. It's got so many native advantages over the MS1 proc.

the reason people aren't doing MSII with the 1.8t's is there isn't a good ignition solution yet. MSII can't do direct-fire at all, and can't do wasted spark without EDIS, which requires changing the factory 60-2 crank trigger to a custom 36-1. even that's not a big deal, but then you can't leave the factory ecu in place to control the tach, so you've gotta source a hard-to-find DBC cluster, or put in a big, ugly aftermarket tach. this will change once either A.) MSII-extra firmware is released or B.) the router board is released.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (r_wiggum01)*

bringing this thread back, whos running ms1/extra on there 1.8t. What are you values for the 60-2 wheel to setup spark?


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (CorradoFuhrer)*

Interested in this also, im building my MS right now for a 1.8t in my mark2.. I was gonna run a 16v ITB setup, but the 1.8t seemed to be more fun for me. we'll see though.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (r_wiggum01)*

You are not right.I run my 1.8T on all stock sensors with stock 60-2 Wheel.MS2 is able to do wasted spark,i drive the stock 3 pin COPs with it.Car has 10k with this setup,without big issues.I keept the stock ecu in place to control idle and a/c.
Just ask here,if you have questions!


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (radics1)*

Now i see,it is a real old post,i am running MS2 extra!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (radics1)*

Very old!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt and spark on AEB 1.8T? anyone tried it???? (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_bringing this thread back, whos running ms1/extra on there 1.8t. What are you values for the 60-2 wheel to setup spark?


_Quote, originally posted by *bens_cab* »_yep 60-2 missing tooth on the crank standard item sending signal via vr sensor to the megasquirt with a trigger angle of 58deg
then in the wheel decoder i have 
A- 5
A-Return 14
B- 35
B-Return 44
im currently looking for some ignition maps from other ecus to sort out the spark table can anyone help with this

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

